# Load test on battery bank



## balevadu (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi All, 

During the load test of a battery bank is there any other option to renting a load bank truck. I am looking to place a battery back up system to do this. please give your thoughts on it. 

Thank you, 
Krishna


----------



## balevadu (Feb 25, 2013)

*battery testing companies*

hi 

can someone let me know different companies who can perform battery load testing. 

Thanks 
Krishna


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

How big is your bank?


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

balevadu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> During the load test of a battery bank is there any other option to renting a load bank truck. I am looking to place a battery back up system to do this. please give your thoughts on it.
> 
> ...


You can perform a battery discharge test with the existing connected load.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Is this a commissioning or preventative maintenance?

If it's commissioning, then you most likely need to do a load test. This serves the dual purpose of testing the discharge rate of the bank and stressing out any weak cells.

If this is PM then you can probably get by with an impedance test which simply looks for poor connections within the string, but does not determine how well your bank will perform under load. You don't need to rent a load bank for this and it is much simpler, but the specialized test equipment is expensive.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Is this battery back up for a UPS? 
Or is this a back up for a DC load such as switchgear or telco equipment.
Sealed Lead Acid or Flooded Lead Acid?

DC resistive load banks are not as readiliy availiable as AC load banks and DO NOT use an AC load bank on a DC system.

Your best bet is renting or if you do not have a lot of expierence performing battery discharge test subbing this out. There is quite a bit involved in properly performing a DC resistive load test.


----------

